# My first 130 gal tank, help with lava rock! (pics included)



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

New poster here! need all the advise I can get 

I just took over a 130 gal tank from a very good friend of mine that was sent off to the armed forces! So Iâ€™m quite new with Cichlid's. Although Iâ€™m a vet when it comes down community tanks, I have a few 30 and 40 gal tanks.

This is my current design, tried my very best to create an environment suitable enough for general African cichlids. The tank currently has the following stock

1 electric blue (Large)
1 yellow ibidichromis (Large)
1 demasoni (Very large 6-7inch +)
3 few bottom feeders 
1 unknown fish

To my knowledge the above stock have been together for quite some time, he had sold a bunch of his stock before giving me his left overâ€™s  so I do plan on investing in a lot more stock within the future.










Back to my main concern, I have A LOT of lava rock in hand and tried my best to create a solid wall behind the tank. Here is the problem though, both the yellow lab and electric blue on occasion try to force themselves behind the wall of lava rocks, this concerns me because the rocks are very rigid and may harm them since they literally force themselves in between the cracks just to get behind the wall. Is this something normal for them? Or should I take down a few rocks and build deep caves for them? Anyone have any suggestions before I start trying to rearrange everything again?

If you have or know any decent lava rock setups please post them here! Id appreciate any help.


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

i would maybe try taking them down and building some caves so they can hide until they get used to there new environment.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm with maingano. Those rocks are rough. I wouldn't want my fish scraping against them trying to squeeze through.

I'm not sure of your fish list either. The fish in the top center of the pic looks like a Frontosa & demasoni shouldn't get as big as 6-7".


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on your new big tank. Whew, it's a doozie, I like the size of it!
 
I agree with Dewdrop, I also think that guy in the top middle is a Frontosa. :-? 
Post some picts of each fish on the unidentified forum and see what those guys say. :thumb:

Welcome to cichlids_forum.
Alicem


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Lots of Lava Rock you say??

Well here is a pic of my tank with........................lots of lava rock  
Maybe you can get some ideas from it.










Not sure if you like the setup, but with all the caves......the fish sure do!

Congrats on your new BIG tank!!!

Oh, how I would love to have another 30 gallons :wink:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Your tank is beautiful squiggly, nice work :thumb: 
It's is a great example of how a black background 
will make fish, rocks and decorations look more vibrant.

Congrats again to both of you.
Alicem


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you so much Alice!


----------

